# Routan 110 Inverter



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok someone out there has got to have a Routan with a 110 inveter and outlet in the medai stack behind the drivers side second row on the piller. I am looking for some pictures of it, and the corresponding switch in the vehicle its supposed to have. I can seem to find enough info about it. Please let me know or send me some photos of it.


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

I second that... I know I don't have them, but it would be nice to know a bit about it... I am thinking aftermarket install...


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

*Power Inverter*

I have 2009 Routan SEL base trim without built in power inverter. So I bought one that plugs into 12v socket. I didn't try it yet, but it has great review on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001U04MYE/ref=oss_product


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

I would not at all be surprised if everything behind the panel is already in place to install one of these. I too would love more info/would love to retrofit my SE.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Unfortunately I can't provide much more information. Behind the plug in the back there is 2 wires (green, and green with orange strip) these join with the wires from the ves input and go up the side pillar. As to where the inverter is located i Have no idea.


----------



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

Sawdust said:


> Unfortunately I can't provide much more information. Behind the plug in the back there is 2 wires (green, and green with orange strip) these join with the wires from the ves input and go up the side pillar. As to where the inverter is located i Have no idea.


Thanks..... Just what i needed. Now if i just could find the parts numbers for the trim, id be golden.


----------



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

So far ive found the following Part number to add this piece.......

Center Console Inverter Switch 7B0-907-561 
Center Console Inverter Switch bezel 7B0-907-563 Color Codes -XT1 or -ES3
Center Console with cutouts for 2 12v outlets and 1 115v switch 7B0-857-243-A Color Codes -XT1 or -ES3


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

rsudol said:


> Thanks..... Just what i needed. Now if i just could find the parts numbers for the trim, id be golden.


keep us posted, this would be something I would like to add as well.......:thumbup:


----------



## AaronX (Sep 1, 2010)

I found the inverter itself on vwdiscountparts simply by searching inverter. 
$92.23 not too bad. They also have the center switch but none of the trim pieces that I can find.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Whatever happened to this? Did you ever get it done?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, I would like to put in the inverter as well. Anyone done this? Or is anyone using an adapter as the inverter through the cig lighter? What equipment are you running? Any fuses pop?


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> Yes, I would like to put in the inverter as well. Anyone done this? Or is anyone using an adapter as the inverter through the cig lighter? What equipment are you running? Any fuses pop?


 I used PSP with this Stanley PC1A09 100 inverter shown in my previous post. Didn't have any fuses blown.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I just use an inverter I got from Costco. It works but just doesn't look as clean as I'd like it to.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## arizonaroutan (Jun 18, 2011)

*My .02*

I wanted an inverter in my RS so I started some research. First, from what I can tell, my laptop will draw enough so that most plug in inverters will either trip right away or after a short while. Not good enough....

If you look at the VW parts pages you can get the part numbers for all the parts (the inverter mounts in the area next to the 3rd row seat), but I'm not sure it will allow for more than 100 watts. Still not good enough.....

With that in mind, I'm trying to find the parts to mount a 250-300 watt inverter under the hood with an "on/off" switch on the front console and plug ins in both the front console and back seat area.

I'll keep everyone posted of my progress and if successful I'll keep a parts list, detailed mounting instructions and pics.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I know it would be a cool option, but what does everyone plan on powering? If your just looking to power a laptop you can have a 12VDC laptop charger for $20 on Ebay.. They sell them for Dell's, Apples, Etc... Your still going to have the power cord from the back to the front. Not trying to be a downer.

Just curious. 

I have a 400 Watt inverter with a 800 Watt MAX PEAK for our Rout. My dad bought a few of them a few years ago at Target. I put in the van and tested my Playstation2 on it before we gave the Wii to my son.

http://www.rvtoyoutlet.com/c-electronics-002/p-RVVEC024.html

I bought a DC charger for my sons Nintendo DS, and the inverter is more than enough for his Wii if we ever went on a trip long enough. Not sure if I'd rather hear "are we there yet?" or hear him whining that he can pass a level.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I just want to be able to power game consoles without having to plug in a clunky invertor into the cigarette lighter jack before plugging the console in. Keeps it cleaner.


----------

